# Kush v.s. White Widow



## Youngsavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive been doing a lot of Internet MJ Forum readings trying so find out in opinion what is the most potent strain out there and its quite interesting. 

Ive come to conclusion that "we" will never find out because its juss to many. Everybody says White Widow is the strongest on planet Earth, but i beg to differ. 

Im in Los Angeles where i know we have some of the best weed in the world whether its used as medicine or juss something for me and my homies to enjoy and we all want Kush. Everything from the odor crawling out of the bag to the choke, it aint nothing like it. 

so heres my ???
when did "kush" come out? 
what original strain it is derrived from?
wat popular strains out there came from White Widow?

Out here in L.A. you got three types of weed 
Stress = 28g = $40 - 70 
Cronic = 28g = $300 - 400
Kush = 28g = $425 - 600

Personally weed is cool, but the street prices are all fuKced up 
what are the prices in your U.S. Town?

juss give you alls opinion


----------



## LLCoolBud (Dec 28, 2007)

There is no strongest strain as each person reacts differently to each strain's THC and CBD profiles. White Widows is renowned for its raw potency but ha been out for several years now there should be better more potent reworkd versions of it availble but it turns out its incresingly harder to find the original true white widow. Kush's on the other hand are mainly mislabeled indicas and sativas. I say this mainly because there are only two well knonw strains fro the region that bare the name kush and are widly known Master Kush and HIndu Kush both are quality strains  but not nessesarrily mind numbing potency. They are textbook meditative herb.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 28, 2007)

Kush never *cameout* it just came to you, from pakistan I believe. And white widow has been crossed with nearly everything. check this link.
http://www.hempstar.co.uk/acatalog/White_Widow_Web.html
And I always say it aint the strain its the growing conditions.


----------

